

Genetic edge-case in sexual development - pook
http://www.medhelp.org/ais/articles/maria.htm

======
bediger
Doesn't this kind of person put lie to the easy "marriage is between a man and
a woman" viewpoint by blurring the distinction between "man" and "woman"?
According to the article, this condition isn't even all that rare.

Let's not even get started thinking about the warlike Xambia in the New Guinea
highlands, or the guevedoces of Dominican Republic
(<http://www.usrf.org/news/010308-guevedoces.html>).

The boundaries between genders, even at a physical level, seem pretty porous.

~~~
natrius
Marriage laws have plenty of logical issues even without this kind of issue.
Can a woman who was born a man marry another woman?

[http://www.texastribune.org/blogs/post/2010/may/04/tribblog-...](http://www.texastribune.org/blogs/post/2010/may/04/tribblog-
ag-asked-rule-transgender-marriage/)

~~~
jacquesm
Sure, why not. As long as they're both of age and it is consensual.

~~~
jrockway
I think people like the grandparent are looking for technical reasons to allow
this sort of marriage under the current statutes. Of course anyone should be
able to marry anyone else -- but the legal framework doesn't exist for that
yet.

------
jey
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRY_gene>

------
ohashi
So... is she allowed to compete?

------
njn
same article, with picture: <http://www.aissg.org/articles/MARIA.HTM>

